# Mozzarella en Carrozza



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

Watched some Food TV this weekend, and caught a show with Sarah (whom I like), about grilled cheese sandwiches. Unless I missed it, I was shocked that Mozzarella in a carriage was not mentioned. Posted this under appys, as I think of it more in terms of an appetizer than a sandwich. Dunk it in some marinara sauce.

8 ounces mozzarella cheese 
12 slices soft Italian sandwich bread, crusts removed 
3 eggs 
3 tablespoons milk 
1 cup Italian-seasoned bread crumbs 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1/3 cup olive oil 

Cut mozzarella into 12 chunks. Place each chunk on one half of a bread slice; fold other half over top. Press edges together to seal. 

In a shallow dish, whisk together eggs and milk. Spread bread crumbs on a sheet of waxed paper. Dip sandwiches in egg mixture, allowing excess egg mixture to drip back into dish. Dredge sandwiches in the bread crumbs, turning to coat evenly and thoroughly. 

In a large heavy skillet, heat vegetable and olive oils over medium-high heat until hot but not smoking. Add the sandwiches to skillet in batches. Fry, turning once, until bread is deep golden brown, about 4 minutes per side. Drain sandwiches on paper towels. Serve immediately.


----------

